# Android: Im Notfall tritt Plan B in Kraft



## Newsfeed (3 März 2011)

Dank der neuen Ferninstallations-Option des Android Market können Anwender beim Verlust eines Gerätes auch nachträglich Software installieren, um ihr Handy wiederzufinden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

